# Teen taken by crocodile at remote creek



## News Bot (Feb 20, 2011)

A 14-year-old boy has been taken by a crocodile while playing in a creek at a remote Northern Territory community.

*Published On:* 20-Feb-11 04:03 PM
*Source:* AAP via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## guzzo (Feb 20, 2011)

People know the dangers up here.....especially with the recent rains....despite all the warnings in the world people still swim where they shouldn’t. Very sad that this has happened again....but it will happen again and again. I regularly used to see people fishing at creek crossings in Jabiru up to their waist in water while their kids splashed in the shallows. I am sure Gordo could also tell some tales about Cahill’s crossing


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm genuinely surpised more people aren't taken by crocs. Terrible situation though, i taught at Milingimbi school so it's quite likely that i knew the boy who was taken.


----------



## guzzo (Feb 21, 2011)

The trouble with this sort of thing is it is avoidable. A lot of locals take some crazy risks....have you seen all the pics of what people do while fishing at Shady Camp...they only have to look at the David Attenborough episode there to see how many crocs are about. It is sad though and what a terrible way to go too.


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 21, 2011)

Tell me about it, every day at Cahills crossing i see people upto there waists. 

They definately are avoidable, but in remote communities like Milingimbi and Oenpelli there really is nothing else for the kids to do on hot days except for going for a swim somwhere. Usually when their are adults around they make sure the kids stay in clear shallow water and keep an eye on things so the risk is minimised. But i suppose kids on their own will take risks and be complacent. 

While i understand what you're saying and i definatley stay out of the water unfortunatley most people wont. The large 'cheeky' crocs need to be removed from where they will come into contact with people.


----------



## guzzo (Feb 21, 2011)

There are just so many big ones about. I met a guy who went for a swim in WA and got grabbed, rolled and taken down the river. He managed to get free and hung onto a pandanas tree. he said blood was all around him and it was the longest 2 minutes of his life getting his breath back before he was able to crawl out the water. they later found the croc and it was only 2.5 meters.

His leg looked like it went through a blender.

Imagine what a 4.5mtr would do and 
They’re 
common these days.


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't think i would even struggle if a 3.5+ grabbed me, just hope it was over soon.


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 21, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> I don't think i would even struggle if a 3.5+ grabbed me, just hope it was over soon.



What a horrible thought!

This is so sad though  it can so easily be avoided, but as you say, people become complacent.


----------

